# Are lights required for roof top units



## engprosinc (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to know if lights must be provided for roof top units. I know a GFI receptacle is required, but I can't find anything about a light. I read on Mike Holt's forum that a local NJ utility company won't work on gas fired RTU's unless there is a light. Sounds goofy, but in NJ, anything goes...and it usually does.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

No lighting is required outdoors to illuminate equipment.  Not a bad idea but not required.  The receptacle provides a means for a drop light.


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2012)

I have seen designers call for them and it makes sense, but I do not believe it is required here yet...


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 10, 2012)

engprosinc said:
			
		

> I would like to know if lights must be provided for roof top units. I know a GFI receptacle is required, but I can't find anything about a light. I read on Mike Holt's forum that a local NJ utility company won't work on gas fired RTU's unless there is a light. Sounds goofy, but in NJ, anything goes...and it usually does.Thanks


210.70 Lighting Outlets Required. Lighting outlets shall be installed where specified in 210.70(A), (B), and ©.

© Other Than Dwelling Units. For attics and underfloor spaces containing equipment requiring servicing, such as heating, air-conditioning, and refrigeration equipment, at least one lighting outlet containing a switch or controlled by a wall switch shall be installed in such spaces. At least one point of control shall be at the usual point of entry to these spaces. The lighting outlet shall be provided at or near the equipment requiring servicing.

Not required but IMHO they should be.

210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through ©. The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.

(B) Other Than Dwelling Units. All 125 volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(B)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.

    Bathrooms

    Kitchens

    Rooftops

    Outdoors


----------



## north star (Oct 10, 2012)

*$ $*

engprosinc,



Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!  



*% %*


----------



## lunatick (Oct 10, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> I have seen designers call for them and it makes sense, but I do not believe it is required here yet...


I will counter your thoughts here. I think it is nonsense to require a light be installed with an rtu that is only necessary should work occur at night. More materials than necessary, more loss of electricity, more maintenance for the occasion when if the rtu is serviced at night. providing an outlet is more than meets the need for a trouble light.


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 10, 2012)

I suppose the question would be, is there enough maintenance on RTUs that is done at night to require universal lighting requirements everywhere. I tend to think not.

Certainly if this was the type of facility where they have 24x7 maintenance they should provide it but that would be a case by case situation. By a like token a company that does 24 hour maintenance will carry work lights on their truck.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

With all the cordless LED lights and drop lights available I really don't see this as a major issue.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 11, 2012)

not require thats why there is supposed to be a gfci up there. for service personnel (tools and light) unless you want to try to get a code change


----------



## fatboy (Oct 11, 2012)

Agree with the no vote, realistically no matter where the light is placed, it won't illuminate what needs to be seen.......


----------

